
Renaming our company – Dato is now Turi - ReedJessen
http://blog.turi.com/renaming-our-company-dato-is-now-turi
======
ReedJessen
What is the other company they are referring to with the similar name?

~~~
teh_klev
Could be either of these folks:

[http://www.datto.com/](http://www.datto.com/)

[http://www.a-dato.com/](http://www.a-dato.com/)

------
KineticTroi
From bad to worse. Why not just call it Turing?

